# Tractor good deal?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just found this one. He also has loader available for $5K. No joystick.
He can't 100% confirm loader mounts fit the tractor and if they don't, mounts are friggin ridiculous expensive.
I love the tractor. Huge diesel motor, full powershift, everything I want but loader. Price seems good. He will ship to me for $500.
Thoughts?

Tractor: http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7366567

Loader: http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6918481&dlr=1&pcid=3021209


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Sure looks nice but i have no idea on tractor sizes like that lol. But looks like a tractor you defently need for you operation, but i don't like the price tag haha. Good luck


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Probably be a fine tractor. How far away is it? Might not be a bad ideal to pull oil samples and have em analyzed.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Tractor looks nice. Do they have pictures of the interior to send you? I always am concerned when there are pictures of the exterior and none of the interior. I thought you were wanting one with a bit more power then that one though? I think the price on both tractor and loader is fair. I'm sure if the tractor was a similar Green one the price would be $10k more.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll agree with the others...looks good in the pictures. Would a couple calls to dealers confirm if the loader would fit?

If I spend over 30k, I'm gonna look it over personally, for sure. Right now I'm looking for a gooseneck trailer, but only looking the distance I'm willing to travel to "kick the tires" without getting to po'd if it isn't what the seller advertises or what I want.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Body looks good except for right fender at the top, Check the oil, tranny fluid, engine block for antifreeze leaks. 4 remotes on the back will allow you to put a third party loader on without problems. Price looks reasonable for hours on it. Rubber looks really good--like new? Doesn't look like it has loader mounts.

Might be worth a trip.

Ralph


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

120 hp engine 105 pto. Made in England nice looking wish iy was mine


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been watching their ads for awhile. I don't know anything about them but they get some nice looking blue tractors. That 8210 series II they have for 16,500 is a hell of a deal if it is as clean as it looks. I think here in PA it could be worth maybe 20 grand or close to. I have a blue stripe 8210 and I really like it. Transmission is not really good for loader work but it's a good tractor for me. I like manual transmissions, less to go wrong IMO.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

BTW I think you might end up turning the fuel screw a little, those small TM's weren't known to be overly peppy.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cmd said:


> BTW I think you might end up turning the fuel screw a little, those small TM's weren't known to be overly peppy.


7.5L diesel?
I heard they were super strong.
They put same engine in much bigger tractors.
What I want to avoid is a 4 banger turned up as far as it will go. Would rather have a big displacement 6 banger turned down.......lasts longer.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> 7.5L diesel?
> I heard they were super strong.
> They put same engine in much bigger tractors.
> What I want to avoid is a 4 banger turned up as far as it will go. Would rather have a big displacement 6 banger turned down.......lasts longer.


456 Genesis engine is a good motor but different injection pumps, settings, etc can change how they run drastically. Your also picking the smallest rated HP of the series. I think it would be a good tractor, and if it's not enough you have some room to play.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

That loader looks like a smaller version of my CIH and I like mine so far, with the exeption of the hydraulic self leveling bucket.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cmd said:


> 456 Genesis engine is a good motor but different injection pumps, settings, etc can change how they run drastically. Your also picking the smallest rated HP of the series. I think it would be a good tractor, and if it's not enough you have some room to play.


Actually, the 8260 and 8160 are the same series but smaller. they have the 7.5L and lower rated HP than 8360.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> That loader looks like a smaller version of my CIH and I like mine so far, with the exeption of the hydraulic self leveling bucket.


If i find out loader fits and rest of tractor seems ok, I'm going to put a deposit on it. I don't have time to go see it. Wish I had a haytalk member in Connecticut that could scout it for me!!!!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Probably be a fine tractor. How far away is it? Might not be a bad ideal to pull oil samples and have em analyzed.


Mike,
400 miles north


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> Tractor looks nice. Do they have pictures of the interior to send you? I always am concerned when there are pictures of the exterior and none of the interior. I thought you were wanting one with a bit more power then that one though? I think the price on both tractor and loader is fair. I'm sure if the tractor was a similar Green one the price would be $10k more.


They sent me an interior pic. Clean as a whistle. I've lowered my power requirements. Decided a big square baler is probably not in my future and would be too much tractor for my fields anyway. I decided to stick with rounds, but want plenty of power to pull a 13 ft disc mower or full round baler up hills.
I've talked to quite a few owners of these tractors and they say the 7.5L genesis lugs way down without quitting. The solenoids on the trans are externally mounted for low cost service. The clutch packs are good for 6-7k hours. Rear and front differentials lock electronically. I drove an older 8340 ford and thought it was nice. Supposedly the NH newer versions are nicer. Has 3pt raise/lower buttons. This one has radial tires with at least 50% tread. 
I think this is the one. Only thing that might stop me is the kubota m125x I have yet to go up and see.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Mike,
> 400 miles north


See if you can hire a private appraiser to look it over for you if you can't make the drive personally. I've bought two pieces of hay equipment from Swiderski's in Wisconsin and paid a private appraiser to check em out. Haven't been disappointed yet as I had less than $150 in both appraisals.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

The front axles on these tractors can be troublesome, it would really be prudent to have an independent mechanic go over it. Electrical gremlins are the norm on the tm series tractors and mine are no exception. The front end loader you showed would be a nice fit, i have a 72lb on my tm135, and the Euro tach for attachments works well. I can't offer an opinion on the transmission because i have 18 speed trans in both of mine (28mph). Cabs are quiet with good heater and AC. Both my tm140 and tm135 dyno'ed at 140 hp, not sure if thats common but the extra power is nice. Don't worry at all about the engines, they are solid and last forever.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

forgot to add the lighting on these tractors is the best i have ever used.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What troubles have you had with front axle? you mean leaking seals or worse? 
Are they Carraro or Fiat axles?

Mike, I like the private appraiser idea. I will see if there's a NH dealer in the area.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> See if you can hire a private appraiser to look it over for you if you can't make the drive personally. I've bought two pieces of hay equipment from Swiderski's in Wisconsin and paid a private appraiser to check em out. Haven't been disappointed yet as I had less than $150 in both appraisals.


Took your advice. Called local NH ag dealer and they basically told me to pound sand. 
Says they won't go onto another dealers lot to look over a tractor. 
Not sure I understand why.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Jd, private appraiser, lots of em around. Not a dealer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, where would I find one in CT?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I don't have time to go see it.


For $32K ($38K with loader) I'd make time. It's only about 3 hours away. I've seen them clean as a whistle but beat to hell inside. Drive up there and have them dyno it, make sure everything works at real operating temperature (important on the powershift) and the loader fits. Pull an oil and hydraulic fluid test if you can. Remember that lipstick on a pig makes it pretty, but it's still a pig.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Ok, where would I find one in CT?


I googled "private appraiser Wisconsin" when I had mine done. That got me a phone number for a appraisal firm, they didn't have any that strictly handled Ag equipment but got me a number of a guy that did. Worked out great as he helps his older brother on the dairy farm and has used the same equipment that I wanted looked at. Another time I couldn't find an appraiser I contacted an auction service that handled a LOT of farm auctions and they got me in contact with somebody.

For 40K I could make time I think. Make it a mini vacation if you can.

The place I bought the semi tractor from said no rush on picking it up so I'm searching for a hopper bottom in the Tennessee area as well. If I can find a trailer in that area I won a raffle at the Blueberry Festival this year for 3 days and 2 nights in Branson. May fly to Branson, get my vacation, rent a car and drive to Covington Tennessee to pick my truck up, take the truck, pick the trailer up and bring em both home. If I can't find a trailer in the area I'll still take my vacation and have them trailer the truck up here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Interior picture:


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

That power shift tranny is really nice, especially on hilly ground. And that deluxe seat (which is what this one looks like) makes rough ground much easier on the ol' backside.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I still think I'd find an appraiser or take the drive myself. Pictures can be deceiving. I drove almost four hours once to look at a tractor with check book in hand. Got to the place drove around the lot twice and couldn't find the one in the pictures I was sent. Figured maybe they had it inside servicing it since they thought they had it sold. Went inside and asked, they said it's right outside first one as I pulled in. I thanked em for their time, got in the car and drove four hours home. No way was the one on the lot the same one I was sent pictures of unless somebody had spend a little time with Photoshop doctoring the pictures or they had a little Vaseline smeared on the camera lens.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

JD, why not check with Burkholder Bros. in Lebanon for a tractor. I have traded several with them and they have been straight up with me. They do specialize in Ford and NH tractors and they are in Pa. Mike


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> JD, why not check with Burkholder Bros. in Lebanon for a tractor. I have traded several with them and they have been straight up with me. They do specialize in Ford and NH tractors and they are in Pa.	Mike


I bought a tractor from them and it was a so so experience, the tractor is fine but needed a little more work than they let on but I budgeted for it so all was well. However not everyone has positive things to say about them. They get some nice units but they do a lot of cab kits and re painting.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We bought a couple tractors from these guys. We didn't go to see either one, but each had 700 hours or less, but we told them that if it wasn't what they said, they can go back the same way they came.... Both times we made out real good, but just like stocks - past performance does not indicate future performance.....

Rodney


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I still think I'd find an appraiser or take the drive myself. Pictures can be deceiving. I drove almost four once to look at a tractor with check book in hand. Got to the place drove around the lot twice and couldn't find the one in the pictures I was sent. Figured maybe they had it inside servicing it since they thought they had it sold. Went inside and asked, they said it's right outside first one as I pulled in. I thanked em for their time, got in the car and drove four hours home. No way was the one on the lot the same one I was sent pictures of unless somebody had spend a little time with Photoshop doctoring the pictures or they had a little Vaseline smeared on the camera lens.


Been there and done that.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tractor just sold.
This sucks. 
I really wanted that one or an 8360.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Tractor just sold.
> This sucks.
> I want a TM 120-135 or an 8360.


----------



## rdbigfarmboy (Jul 11, 2010)

Its a Fiat 100 or 105.
electronic engaged 4 wd and differential lock.
Check for electrical issues or by passed circuits.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

TM120 is back in play.I didn't know it, but the seller was actually holding the tractor for me all this time. Here, I thought it had sold. 
Trying to get finance options right now.
Sure would be a nice Christmas present!


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

A few of my neighbors have bought from them with good results.

Google "Tractor Torque New Holland Tractors TM155" (not sure if I can post a link) and choose ther second link down for a really good British article on the ins and outs of the TM series.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

lfc said:


> A few of my neighbors have bought from them with good results.
> 
> Google "Tractor Torque New Holland Tractors TM155" (not sure if I can post a link) and choose ther second link down for a really good British article on the ins and outs of the TM series.


I did last week. You're right. It's a very good read on the whole family of Ford/NH tractors of that type.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Good read! Do y'all know of any site like that, that is based in the U.S. or for only models available in the U.S.?


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's an Irish article I found somewhere on the 7840, but it applies to the whole 40 series in part.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hay guys,
About to close deal on TM120. Very apprehensive.....
will advise.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Purchase (CNH Capital)
....or lease (Farm Credit) with 20% residual?
Leaning towards purchase. Messicks has offered to do a loan on it for me.
Local CNH dealer up in CT will put loader on tractor and ship to me.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Did you drive over to see it?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

No, my local dealer knows a dealer in the area who may be able to go over and check it out. Sounds like seller has good reputation.


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

There is absolutely no way I would buy a used piece of equipment that cost this much money without going and checking it out myself. I got burned on a motorcycle years ago and was out 3000.00. Even though I lost that money, I learned a valuable lesson that I will never forget - never buy a used piece of equipment without checking it out first


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Knowing someone who knows someone makes me leary. For that big of a purchase I second the trip. I think of it as cheap insurance.

Good luck on the deal. Either finance way they are going to make money. If you are going to keep the tractor a long time I would think outright purchase would be advantageous. The lease option may make sense under certain circumstances. In your case as a part time tractor for your part time business I can't pencil a lease scenario where both they and you make money off the deal. You may have a sharper pencil than me though. Quality used equipment will not lose and may gain value. A better investment than cash!


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

One more thing to consider is parts to mount that loader. I have a ts135a and recently installed a rhino 5211 loader. My tractor was loader ready from the factory which meant I already had the rear brackets, joystick and midmout valve. I actually bought (stole in my opinion) the loader brand new on the pallet for $1500 off of eBay. I was amazed when I called my local dealer and they quoted me $2400 for the mounting brackets and hydraulic hoses. I called rhino and they put me in touch with a dealer that got me the parts for $1800. I still had more in brackets and hoses then I paid for the loader. If the tractor was not loader ready from the factory, I would hate to know what It would have cost. Not trying to deter you in any way, just wanted to let you know what kind of money that can run into


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just don't have the time to run up and check it out, so yes i will be taking a chance. I followed the advice I got here and hired someone to go look at it for me. I'd rather let a CNH mechanic check it out-sure as heck knows more than me about what to look for. 
I have bought 3 pieces of similar value without checking out and haven't had a significant problems yet. Definately have had some minor issues, but nothing significant. I hope my luck continues. More concerned about loader fitting and installing without great expense more than anything. The guy going to check the tractor is also offering to do the loader install, but he will give me estimate to hook it up before I sign paperwork. The loader comes with mount brackets, but he will check to make sure they fit.
I think I could get burned just as easily buying a local tractor. Nobody really knows what will happen once I put it in service.
In the meantime I'll keep looking for other units. I would like to get my fields composted over the winter. Sure feels like more than a part time operation! Lol


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Time is money! So if you do not have it ( we all would like more of it) it is understandable that you are strapped. I missed the "hired" part earlier. The unbiased educated opinion is always better than the biased dealer.

I know everyone listening is eager to know how your next tractor purchase goes. You could probably write a book about your search. I hope to hear the happy ending shortly.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Time is money! So if you do not have it ( we all would like more of it) it is understandable that you are strapped. I missed the "hired" part earlier. The unbiased educated opinion is always better than the biased dealer.
> 
> I know everyone listening is eager to know how your next tractor purchase goes. You could probably write a book about your search. I hope to hear the happy ending shortly.


I know. Feel kinda bad asking for this much help. Hope to be able to return the favor. I just want to get these fields composted soon. Sure would be nice to have 2 tractors!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mx113 said:


> One more thing to consider is parts to mount that loader. I have a ts135a and recently installed a rhino 5211 loader. My tractor was loader ready from the factory which meant I already had the rear brackets, joystick and midmout valve. I actually bought (stole in my opinion) the loader brand new on the pallet for $1500 off of eBay. I was amazed when I called my local dealer and they quoted me $2400 for the mounting brackets and hydraulic hoses. I called rhino and they put me in touch with a dealer that got me the parts for $1800. I still had more in brackets and hoses then I paid for the loader. If the tractor was not loader ready from the factory, I would hate to know what It would have cost. Not trying to deter you in any way, just wanted to let you know what kind of money that can run into


Yes I was warned that the loader brackets were $2400 by dealer (must be gold plated).
I was assured and will double check through inspection that it comes with correct brackets for tm120. Joystick looks to be $900. Mid valve is on loader. Should be able to get away with purchase of joystick and mounting of loader, but it could be worse for sure. The guy doing the loader mount is also doing the inspection, so he will tell me the price for the loader work before I commit to buying it. At this point I almost wish he'd find a problem so I could walk from the deal. I'm kid of souring on it as time goes on. Too much time to think about everything that could go wrong. lol However, this is no doubt, the most tractor I can find for the dollar measured by features, HP and weight.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I know. Feel kinda bad asking for this much help. Hope to be able to return the favor. I just want to get these fields composted soon. Sure would be nice to have 2 tractors!


This is not something to feel bad about. Your questions and other's answers have educated you me and others. This is a discussion forum. Not a welfare office. Asking for advice is encouraged. Responses are optional. No one here that replies feels bad about it! Keep the discussion open. I guarantee I am not the only one learning.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

^^^ What deadmoose said. I've not added much to this thread, but have read & learned. When I can add something to a thread, I'm glad to help, or at least give another view-point.

After all, it might be one of us needing some of your suggestions or expertise soon.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

One day we may even get the privilege of a youtube video of your old and new tractors. Looking forward to it.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JD3430, I do not want to discourage you but if you do not have a rosy feeling about this tractor you may want to hold off. I was told the very same thing this past summer when I was tractor shopping but I did not take the advice and went ahead and purchased the tractor. The tractor was a IH 986 and every thing checked out to be in good condition but I really did not have a rosy feeling down deep inside. I had said for about a half a year that I wanted larger tractor than my 70 hp massey ferguson but when I saw the 986 I knew down deep that it was too large. I was so set in my thinking that I wanted a 100 hp tractor that was a older model with low hours that I set aside my gut feeling and purchased the tractor. Now 5 months later I still do not have a rosy feeling and I find my self using my Massey Ferguson instead. I do not think I will be able to sell the tractor with out taking a large loss because I overpaid for it. Also never let a salesman push you into making a decision. I do not want to scare you away from making a purchase I just felt that I should tell you this to keep you from making the same mistake I did. If at all possible I think it would be good for you to drive the tractor before you buy it to make sure you like the way it handles since you will be the one sitting in the seat operating it.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Too much time to think about everything that could go wrong


Yea, know the feeling! But, a guy has to realize that things can go wrong, and be mentally prepared to deal with it. Even new equipment can have breakdowns, and warranty won't get the hay baled when rain is coming in 3 hrs.

Last fall I had major failure with the tractor that I owned for five years and trusted, not the one that I bought a year ago, and half figured to have some problems with.

A side note about the TMs. Was looking thru the NH propaganda that I picked up years ago for the TM120 -TM190 and thought to my self that they look like a great haying/baler tractor. IIRC I looked at them before I bought my MX135, but they were out of my price range. I would have needed a TM140.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Joystick looks to be $900. Mid valve is on loader. Should be able to get away with purchase of joystick and mounting of loader, but it could be worse for sure.


The valve you see on the loader is not the control valve. It is a self leveling valve. You still need a mid mount control valve along with your joystick.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> JD3430, I do not want to discourage you but if you do not have a rosy feeling about this tractor you may want to hold off. I was told the very same thing this past summer when I was tractor shopping but I did not take the advice and went ahead and purchased the tractor. The tractor was a IH 986 and every thing checked out to be in good condition but I really did not have a rosy feeling down deep inside. I had said for about a half a year that I wanted larger tractor than my 70 hp massey ferguson but when I saw the 986 I knew down deep that it was too large. I was so set in my thinking that I wanted a 100 hp tractor that was a older model with low hours that I set aside my gut feeling and purchased the tractor. Now 5 months later I still do not have a rosy feeling and I find my self using my Massey Ferguson instead. I do not think I will be able to sell the tractor with out taking a large loss because I overpaid for it. Also never let a salesman push you into making a decision. I do not want to scare you away from making a purchase I just felt that I should tell you this to keep you from making the same mistake I did. If at all possible I think it would be good for you to drive the tractor before you buy it to make sure you like the way it handles since you will be the one sitting in the seat operating it.


Wow I love 86's & 88's.
I actually test drove a couple similar sized Fords & NH's down here locally, so the size doesnt scare me at all. I actually had my heart set on a 7120 Magnum (which is the hay tractor of choice in MY area), but decided that large squares were probably not in my future.
I'm more concerned about major system failures than feeling over/undersized.
I think I'm paying a very fair price for the tractor at $32,500. Most sell for closer to 40K with similar HP, age, features & HP.
I think $5,000 for a new, self leveling NH loader is pretty good, too (I was told complete NH loader for a TM120 is $12,000 installed).
I will probably end up paying about $8,000 total for new loader an installation.

Other than the unknowns about the tractor's future reliability, the only other unpredictability is the loader installation/parts cost. I should get a quote on that by Monday. If it's too high, I can walk from the deal. If a better deal should come along this weekend, I still can make a move if I want to.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mike10 said:


> The valve you see on the loader is not the control valve. It is a self leveling valve. You still need a mid mount control valve along with your joystick.


I think that's in the parts box, but will find out soon for sure.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

How many hours does the tractor have? Also is the loader a quick disconnect, that may be a nice feature to have. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

_3400 hours_
_yes it has quick disconnect_


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, looks like it's over.
Today, I have signed the paperwork on an '06 Kubota M-125X.
I wanted the TM120, but he costs to mount a loader on a tractor not prepped for a loader is over my budget.
I saved about $4,000 with the Kubota and got a lowerhoured tractor (900 less hours)
More importantly, I bought a "local" tractor which I can go look at and it comes wit a Kubota loader mounted on it.
It also has a few minor features I like the New Holland doesn't. (Bi speed turn, buddy seat, electronic locking front differential) 
The New Holland would have been a better tractor for power. With 7.5l displacement, It would have lugged down lower and been better for ground engaging and pulling very heavy loads. It also has bigger front rubber and a few more ponies at the stub.
With a little soul searching, I realized those needs aren't really what this tractor will be used for. I just need a good medium sized round baler/disc cutter tractor that'll be stable on hills and can bring 2 bales from the field at a time on a dual bale spike.
That coupled with the money savings which I can put into renting a spreader or just plain ol saving won the day in the end. Maybe if I become a " big fish" I can get a serious Deere or Case-IH I always wanted. 








Thanks so much for putting up with my questions, concerns and book-length thread. Your invaluable input, suggestions and advice were meaningful in my decision. You guys are the best!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hope it surpasses your expectations.....it probably will.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks. Its at dealer getting a few goodies added then it'll be at my place.
Prolly next week.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations!
You gave the other tractor your best shot. Some times we get the gut feeling that we are trying to hard to make something fit rather than the pieces falling into place. That is when I usually back off and reevaluate.
I personally feel better when I have bought something local. As I told one guy, I know where you stays.









The tractor should be enough do do what you need. You see a lot of Kubota tractors in the hay fields. They must be doing something right.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It should be more than enough at 105 PTO. Even a bigger NH discbine needs "only" 90PTO. I figured over 100 would make sure I could pull it up some of the hills I have.
Same with the round baler.
I really wanted the New Holland, but I read enough to scare me 1/2 way out of the deal. Then when the final estimate for loader/tractor installation and shipping came, I was throwing too much money at one piece.
I had to stick to my budget.
Now I'm hoping it's reliable.


----------

